# Surgery update



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't reply on my own post for some reason...

Well I tried to update on Thursday after I got out of surgery, but my phone wouldn't let me. I am finally home. Everything went pretty well. Surgery lasted 4 hours and I can't start back on my synthroid until the pathology report comes back. I was being monitored closely for my calcium levels and they are still below 9. My neck doesn't really hurt, but my whole body hurts. Every muscle in my body aches, it feels like I have went and ran a marathon. I'm not sure what would be causing that. Thank you for all of the great support. I just wanted to let all of you know how I am doing. I will try to figure out how to post pictures later.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well! How long will it take to get the pathology report back?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> I can't reply on my own post for some reason...
> 
> Well I tried to update on Thursday after I got out of surgery, but my phone wouldn't let me. I am finally home. Everything went pretty well. Surgery lasted 4 hours and I can't start back on my synthroid until the pathology report comes back. I was being monitored closely for my calcium levels and they are still below 9. My neck doesn't really hurt, but my whole body hurts. Every muscle in my body aches, it feels like I have went and ran a marathon. I'm not sure what would be causing that. Thank you for all of the great support. I just wanted to let all of you know how I am doing. I will try to figure out how to post pictures later.


Hope you feel a whole lot better now and we will be anxious to hear from you soon!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Got pathology back today. No cancer, I will start 125 mcg levothyroxine in the morning.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's wonderful, Sarah!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's great news!

Please be sure to request FT-4 and FT-3 at your 1st lab and every other lab after to be sure you are converting properly.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news, indeed!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I still have some swelling in my neck, but healing quite well. I didn't lose any range of motion at all in my neck and I have been able to talk straight out of surgery. My surgeon did an amazing job and I am very pleased. Now to start getting the hormone levels under control. This part has been a little rough already. I am use to always freezing and since I came out of surgery last Thursday I have been burning up. I can't seem to get cooled off. Hopefully now that I am on 125 mcg of levo, I can start to get things under control.


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats Sarah! That's amazing news! So happy for you.

I too am pleased with my surgeon. She has been practicing for 18 years now. I felt like I was in the hands of an angel. 

Happy New Year!


----------

